# Do Army Reserve MP's get badged?



## lyth (21 Oct 2013)

Hi everybody,

I hope I'm posting this in the right forum.
I'm interested in MP Reserve, and have a few questions about it.

I've read around that Army MP Reserves don't get their badge after completing training, as the training isn't the same as the full time counterpart. Apparently the Army Reserve MP training is a "watered down" version of full time training. I've also read that Air Force MP Reserves get their badge as their training includes the necessary courses for badging (so they can protect aircraft). Lastly, I've read that full time Army MP's get their badges after their training.

Yet, when I go onto the CF website, it states this:



> Reserve Force members are trained to the same level as their Regular Force counterparts. They usually begin training with their home unit to ensure that they meet the required basic professional military standards. Following basic military training, the home unit will arrange for specialized skills training. Military Police members complete their qualification at the Military Police Academy in Borden, Ontario over a six-month period.




This may contradict what I've read regarding training from posts online. 

Do Army Reserve MP's receive their badge after training? (As they get the same training as fulltime counter parts)

Could someone clear this up for me? Do Army MP Reserves get badges? Their training is (according to the CF site) the same as the full time MP's.

I'm kind of new to all this, so please be gentle.

Thanks 




Source: http://www.forces.ca/en/job/militarypolice-75#parttime-4


----------



## Dissident (21 Oct 2013)

With RARE exceptions, Army PRes MPs do not get credentials pursuant to sec. 156 of the NDA. If they do get the badge it would be from further training (attending the reg force course) or having done a component transfer from the Reg force (and already having a badge) to the reserve.

The recruiting website is most likely outdated, referring to a short live movement that was afoot to have all Army PRes members take a 4 phase course equivalent to the Reg force course. Only one serial of the course was run before the initiative was cancelled.


----------



## lyth (21 Oct 2013)

I tend to check the website, and I don't remember that blurb of information being there the past few times I've checked (a few months ago). I usually write everything down too, and didn't have that in my notes.

Is the website known to be outdated? It's kinda shocking that outdated (and possibly misleading) information would be on there. As with any job, the training and the outcomes are really important.

Maybe ResMP can chime in and help. I may email my local reserve recruiter, but I'd rather not bother them with tons of questions. 

Thanks again!


----------



## JesseWZ (21 Oct 2013)

Army reserves, as stated above, do not get badged by and large. A small tiny minority take the Regular Force course (6 months in Borden) in order to become "badged." At that point they are considered Peace Officers pursuant to Section 2(g)(i) of the Criminal Code and can exercise their authority under Sec 156 of the NDA. 

Ninersix is a serving res force MP, and has likely worked with a number of ResMP's. You would do well to trust his advice on this matter. 

"The recruiting website is most likely outdated, referring to a short live movement that was afoot to have all Army PRes members take a 4 phase course equivalent to the Reg force course. Only one serial of the course was run before the initiative was cancelled."

I too recall this initiative which was quickly cancelled. It would have been extremely costly to local units/MP Branch and the benefit didn't outweigh the cost. 



			
				lyth said:
			
		

> I tend to check the website, and I don't remember that blurb of information being there the past few times I've checked (a few months ago). I usually write everything down too, and didn't have that in my notes.
> 
> Is the website known to be outdated? It's kinda shocking that outdated (and possibly misleading) information would be on there.



To that, I can only say welcome to Government Service.


----------



## Anakha (21 Oct 2013)

The effort to badge some Reserve MPs has been abandoned. Long story short it was time-consuming, costly, and there was a low rate of commitment to see the program through by a lot of the students. Add to the fact that badging Reserve MPs is not really necessary for a variety of reasons. 



> Do Army Reserve MP's receive their badge after training? (As they get the same training as fulltime counter parts)



The website is woefully out of date, if it was ever correct at all. Aside from the already mentioned very brief attempt at badging, VERY few are badged (and cannot keep their badges on them unless they are employed in a law enforcement capacity) and by and large the Reserve MPs do not get the same training as their RegF counterparts.  I've heard they've made some improvements to the QL3 training but I know that about 8 years ago Res MPs did almost nothing in the way of what would be thought of as domestic police work but rather trained for MP tasks in theatre and some occasional security surveys. 



> I've also read that Air Force MP Reserves get their badge as their training includes the necessary courses for badging (so they can protect aircraft)



I've never heard that but I don't quite understand why one would need a badge to protect an aircraft sitting on the tarmac. There have been many a person from other trades entirely that have done that. And Reserves are not eligible for the Air Marshal program.


----------



## Dissident (21 Oct 2013)

Anakha said:
			
		

> I've never heard that but I don't quite understand why one would need a badge to protect an aircraft sitting on the tarmac. There have been many a person from other trades entirely that have done that. And Reserves are not eligible for the Air Marshal program.



You were doing well enough up to that point. 

Getting way off topic here, but RCAF Res MPs and RegF MPs serving on air bases do not, by and large, provide direct security for aircrafts. They act as the local police. Sure, by providing security/presence patrol to the base they ensure the aircrafts are safe, but it is not the raison d'etre of the MP det on base. Now let me wrap this up by saying that I worked on an airbase once for two months back in 2005 for Maple Flag and my experience with the Air side of things is limited. 

And the Air Marshall has been offered to members of the reserve. Not sure if anyone has submitted an application or was even sent for the assessment. 

On a separate topic I would really like you to flesh out your profile.


----------



## lyth (22 Oct 2013)

Thanks for the insight everyone!

For those serving as Res MP, I might send you an PM regarding that.

So, since Res MP's only get CL3 and aren't badged, do RCAF Res MP's receive the CL9 training and badging? (If so, I might have to look into the Air Forces. The Army has always been my main interest, but life is about making sacrifices to get a good career.)

Again, thank you so much for the information.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Oct 2013)

The RCAF doesn't have its "own" MPs.  I haven't seen every Wing or Base but I've never seen an ARAF MP.

Regarding MP's 'guarding' aircraft, if you are real curious, join up and get to a Wing and see how it is done.  I don't think you'll see anyone on here discussing how CAF and/or RCAF assets are guarded.   :2c:


----------



## garb811 (22 Oct 2013)

Anakha said:
			
		

> Add to the fact that badging Reserve MPs is not really necessary for a variety of reasons.



Actually, there is a huge need to have Reserve MP badged and available for employment.  Just because you haven't seen that need within your experience in the Branch (whatever it is) doesn't mean that it isn't there.  A few examples off the top of my head:  MATA/PATA backfills, Domestic Ops when the expectation that "MP" being employed will have Law Enforcement training and capabilities especially since we all look the same in CADPAT with the MP identifier, Overseas Ops to enable them to fully integrate into the MP Unit during Operations other than warfighting, such as Bosnia when there was a mandate to take 20% reservists but the entire job was about policing the force and security operations which led to suboptimal employment of the reservists who went and additional work for the Reg Force MP because the reservists couldn't fulfill the full mandate of the position they occupied...shall I go on?  It does need to be done carefully and with forethought in order to place badged reserve MP where there is the opportunity to actually be employed on Police Operations when not employed otherwise in order to minimize skill fade.



			
				lyth said:
			
		

> So, since Res MP's only get CL3 and aren't badged, do RCAF Res MP's receive the CL9 training and badging? (If so, I might have to look into the Air Forces. The Army has always been my main interest, but life is about making sacrifices to get a good career.)


Say what?  CL9?  In any case ARAF MP haven't been actively recruited from the street in a long time to the best of my knowledge.



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> The RCAF doesn't have its "own" MPs.  I haven't seen every Wing or Base but I've never seen an ARAF MP.


Actually ARAF MP were fairly common back in the late 90s/early 2000s.  Places that had them (and some still do) off the top of my head were St John's, Greenwood, Trenton and Borden due to the ASF concept.  The Air Force had a good idea in that regard, they placed their ARAF MP on bases where the intent was the Reg Force MP would deploy on Roto 0, the ARAF MP would backfill into the Guardhouses and then be integrated into follow on rotations if the mission lasted.  Like I said above though, to the best of my knowledge they haven't been actively recruited off the street in years and the only ones still in existance were the original cadre who have just hung on, or Reg Force MP who retired into one of the positions and keep going as Class A.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Oct 2013)

Learn something new every day.


----------



## ResMP (12 Nov 2013)

garb811 ... I don't know who you are but I like you! No need for me to chime in here. The posts are accurate. 

If you only want to do Law Enforcement stuff, the Res MP is not for you. If you want to do some Army stuff with some LE flavour ... I got what you need!!!!!

You do not need a badge to get your feet wet or to do good work. In fact if your main objective is carrying a badge the Res MP, Reg Force MP, and possibly any civilian LE agency might not be the right fit for you.

I just spent 2 weeks training at the Homeland Security Federal Law Enforcement Training Facility. All thanks to my local Res MP unit. Driving, Running and Gunning, and training in advanced investigative techniques. And yes I am a Military Police Reservist.

Great opportunities in the CAF Reserve and the Military Police Branch.

"Badges? We don't need no stinking badges!"  ;D


----------



## Dissident (13 Nov 2013)

ResMP said:
			
		

> I just spent 2 weeks training at the Homeland Security Federal Law Enforcement Training Facility. All thanks to my local Res MP unit. Driving, Running and Gunning, and training in advanced investigative techniques. And yes I am a Military Police Reservist.



Just saying that you are "a Military Police Reservist" is borderline disingenuous, that is along the same line as saying Casey Ryback was just a cook.


----------



## ResMP (13 Nov 2013)

LMFAO .. I did not know who Casey Ryback was ...I had to google it ... that is good material. Well played!


----------



## Scott (13 Nov 2013)

ResMP said:
			
		

> LMFAO .. I did not know who Casey Ryback was ...I had to google it ... that is good material. Well played!



We are admitting them that young now? Say it ain't so!


----------



## Dissident (14 Nov 2013)

Scott said:
			
		

> We are admitting them that young now? Say it ain't so!



ResMP is apparently short on Pop culture references but he's been around a bit.


----------



## Radiant (2 Dec 2013)

Hello All,

I recently applied to 32 MP PL  in Toronto. I was wondering if there are any MP reserves on here who can share their experience such as duties they perform and what skills are learnt? Thank you in advance.

Radiant


----------



## ResMP (2 Dec 2013)

There has been significant discussion on Blueline.ca. under the Applicant forum. You can try searching my handle. Also try searching or googling Western Canadian Military Police. 

I would be glad to answer any questions you might have over on the recruiting thread on this forum.


----------

